# Dringende Hilfe bei applet notinied benötigt



## Wulfman (17. Aug 2007)

Hallo,
ich hoffe ich bin hier richtig, habe kein Problem mit java Programmierung sondern mit der einwandfreien funktion. 
Nach Tagelanger suche im internet keine Lösung gefunden. Sollte ich in diesem Forum falsch sein, so bitte ich mir doch wenigstens eine adresse zu geben wo man hilfe bekommt. Das problem ist bei mir ziemlich schwerwiegend. das ich verschiedene systeme administrieren muß, und seitdem ich mein neues Notebook bekommen hab keine java applets mehr funktionieren weder im IE noch unter FF. Habe schon offline install probiert registry cleaner usw immer das gleiche. Noch ist alles kein problem, sollte aber eines der systeme die ich administriere ausfallen, kann ich mich nicht mal einloggen, da alles mit java läuft, mein verdacht ist, dass evtl was am system nicht i.o. ist da ich mit beiden browsern das problem habe ??

hier die meldung von java.

Laden: Klasse CpqLogin.class nicht gefunden
java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: CpqLogin.class
	at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.findClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.loadCode(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.createApplet(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin.AppletViewer.createApplet(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.runLoader(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
Caused by: javax.net.ssl.SSLException: java.lang.NullPointerException
	at com.sun.net.ssl.internal.ssl.Alerts.getSSLException(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.net.ssl.internal.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.fatal(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.net.ssl.internal.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.fatal(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.net.ssl.internal.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.handleException(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.net.ssl.internal.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.startHandshake(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.net.ssl.internal.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.startHandshake(Unknown Source)
	at sun.net.www.protocol.https.HttpsClient.afterConnect(Unknown Source)
	at sun.net.www.protocol.https.AbstractDelegateHttpsURLConnection.connect(Unknown Source)
	at sun.net.www.protocol.http.HttpURLConnection.getInputStream(Unknown Source)
	at java.net.HttpURLConnection.getResponseCode(Unknown Source)
	at sun.net.www.protocol.https.HttpsURLConnectionImpl.getResponseCode(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.getBytes(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.access$100(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader$1.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	... 10 more
Caused by: java.lang.NullPointerException
	at com.sun.net.ssl.internal.ssl.RSAClientKeyExchange.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.net.ssl.internal.ssl.ClientHandshaker.serverHelloDone(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.net.ssl.internal.ssl.ClientHandshaker.processMessage(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.net.ssl.internal.ssl.Handshaker.processLoop(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.net.ssl.internal.ssl.Handshaker.process_record(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.net.ssl.internal.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.readRecord(Unknown Source)
	at com.sun.net.ssl.internal.ssl.SSLSocketImpl.performInitialHandshake(Unknown Source)
	... 21 more


bin echt ratlos, da es mit meinem alten notebook immer einwandfrei funktioniert hat (verzweifel)

Bitte dringend um Hilfe

im vorraus Schonmal Danke

MFG


----------



## The_S (17. Aug 2007)

Das hat mit der Konfiguration deines Systems nichts zu tun. Java wird gefunden und ausgeführt, sonst würdest du nichtmal diese Fehlermeldung bekommen. Vielmehr liegt ein Fehler im Code der Anwendung selbst vor. Es fehlt die CpqLogin Klasse. Evtl. wurde sie bei der Einspielung vergessen, oder der Classpath falsch gesetzt!?


----------



## Wulfman (17. Aug 2007)

Hi, danke für die schnelle antwort.
das Problem an der sache ist, es handelt sich um die Weboberfläche sprich die Remoteverwaltung eines Gerätes. Dieses hat bisher immer funktioniert (funktioniert auch bei meinem Kollegen mit dem identischen Notebook). Also fehlt bei meiner installation etwas. Wie kann ich die fehlenden elemente hinzufügen??


----------



## The_S (17. Aug 2007)

Erstmal die entsprechende Klasse (CpqLogin) finden. Wenn du diese gefunden hast entsprechend dort wieder einbinden, wo sie früher auch gelgen war. Sollte die Klasse schon vorhanden sein, stimmt vermutlich etwas mit dem Classpath nicht. Ist halt recht schwer dir mit diesen Infos genauer zu helfen  .


----------



## Quaxli (17. Aug 2007)

Ich hatte vor Kurzem ein ähnliches Problem:

1. Es kann durchaus an der Netzwerkkarte Deines neuen Notebooks liegen, wenn Java nicht funktioniert. In meinem Fall wurde Webstart nicht mehr bzw. nur teilweise ausgeführt. Die gleiche Anwendung funktionierte vom gleichen Notebook über WLAN problemlos, nur eben über Netzwerkkabel nicht. Es hat ein bißchen gedauert, bis wir da drauf gekommen sind.

2. Prüfe mal die Java-Einstellungen in der Systemsteuerung. Evtl. liegt es daran, wie die Netzwerkeinstellungen dort konfiguriert sind.


----------



## Wulfman (17. Aug 2007)

jo jetzt bin ich so schlau wie vorher   mit java kenn ich mich dahingehend aus, dass ich weiß wo man erunterläd  
habe auch schon den test auf der java seite gemacht --> alles i.o.
Nur wenn ich mich einloggen will hab ich statt des login Fensters ein X links oben und die Fehlermeldung "fehler beim laden des java-applets meine fehlerbehebungsversuche bestanden bisher aus Stundenlanger internetrecherche und permanenten neuinstallationen gefolgt von reeboots. Da sich aber immer aller fehler und fehlerbehebungen auf die Programmierer beziehen war für mich nie das passende dabei, denn der link funktioniert der Fehler liegt definitiv auf meiner seite, sei es eine falsche einstellung eine fehlerhafte installation ein falscher Registry eintracg oder was weiß ich  :?:


----------



## Quaxli (17. Aug 2007)

Ja, so ging's mir auch eine Woche lang.... 

Vergleiche doch mal in der Systemsteuerung die Java-Einstellungen und die Konfiguration der Netzwerkkarte mit denen Deines alten Notebooks bzw. mit den Einstellungen Deines Kollegen.


----------



## Wulfman (17. Aug 2007)

oh mann, vielen Dank, manchmal sieht man den Wald vor lauter Bümen nicht.
Ich habs. Ausschlaggebend war dein Tipp mit "schau mal auf deinem alten notebook. Mitlerweile bin ich nämlich in der ganzen Firma durchgelaufen und hab es bei allen ausprobiert und was soll ich sagen, bei keinem hat es funktioniert. Manchmal liegt der fehler im detail. Auch wenn ich leider den unterschied der versionen nicht kenne, so hab ich festgestellt, dass auf meinem alten Notebook ein ganz anderes Fava installiert ist
Auch bei meinem neuen war diese version schon drauf, nur dur meine install orgie ist mir das nicht aufgefallen, hatte 2 versionen drauf hab die neue deinstalliert und siehe da es läuft wieder alles. 
Aktuelle version ist jetzt 
Version 1.5.0 (Build 1.5.0_06-b05) heißt jetzt auch java(TM) 2 Plattform.
k.a. was der unterschied zur anderen ist aber es läuft Gott sei dank.

Also vielen dank nochmal 

MFG

Wulfman


----------

